# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: چه جوری میشه کلمه ی DEMO رو از background  برنامه گزارش گیری stimulsoft Report حذف کرد؟

## poryaahmadi73

چه جوری میشه کلمه ی DEMO رو از background  برنامه گزارش گیری  stimulsoft Report  حذف کرد؟؟لطفا هر استادی جواب این سوال رو می دونه به بگه ! نیاز دارم !وقتی اطلاعات رو برای چاپ می فرستم این کلمه در background  صفحه است !!!

----------


## amir200h

دوست عزیز به دلیل کرک نشدن نرم افزار متن دمو رو صفحه میاد. بگرد دنبال کرکش
موفق باشی

----------


## poryaahmadi73

سلام ممنون از راهنمایی تون .
فقط چه جوری کرکش رو پیدا کنم باید بخرمش یا دانلودش کنم .
ولی برنامه نمی گه کرک می خوام...؟!!!

----------


## amir200h

تو سایت soft98.ir بگردین پیداش میکنین

----------


## rasol_afkham

> ولی برنامه نمی گه کرک می خوام...؟!!!


خیلی بده که حتی برنامه نویسهای ما هم معنی کرک رو نمی دونه، دیگه چه برسه به مردم عادی :گریه: 

کرک = شکستن قفل
کرک = دزدین برنامه ای که صاحب داره
کرک = عقب موندن از ...

----------


## poryaahmadi73

ممنون از راهنمایی تون.

----------


## fakhravari

> خیلی بده که حتی برنامه نویسهای ما هم معنی کرک رو نمی دونه، دیگه چه برسه به مردم عادی
> 
> کرک = شکستن قفل
> کرک = دزدین برنامه ای که صاحب داره
> کرک = عقب موندن از ...


جدی نگیر            :چشمک:

----------


## psdkzaeri

لطفا دوستانی که نمیتونن راهنمایی کنن الکی حجم گفتگو رو زیاد نکنن
فایل کرک رو از آدرس پایین دانلود کن بعد اونو تو پوشه Bin (محل نصب برنامه ات تو Program Files) جایگزین فایل قبلی کن. البته از فایل قبلی یه کپی بگیر که در صورتی که خطا داد اونو دوباره برگردونی
http://s7.picofile.com/file/82655494...igner.exe.html
حجم فایل 58 کیلوبایت

----------

